# My Darling Sadie



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just cannot face putting this on Xmas day i know i will be to tearful i love you with all my heart.

My Dear sweet Sadie its 5 months today 25th December I lost you and the pain is no better I miss you so much it really does hurt you have left a very big hole in my heart.

I have had lots of dogs over the years and they say your get a special one in your life but in this case it was two you and Meg. 

We will not celebrate Christmas this year its going to be to hard but I will remember you ripping open your presents you loved it all the excitement.
This was the last Xmas photo i had of you opening your present's.
And the last one i had of you two together.
Its in memory of you and Meg we will not be celebrating Christmas this year just a quite one and we can think of all the good Christmas's we had with you and light a candle's for you two.

Why did they take you from me so suddenly never a day goes by that I don't think of you and every day I cry for you I loved you so much with all my heart.
It was just so sudden I could not even hold you in my arms at the like I could do Meg and that really hurts I was not there for you but I thought you would be coming home.

You and Meg were my best friends and sole mates you meant so much to me and always will do I will never forget you.

At least Meg was waiting at the bridge for you I know you missed her very much like I did.
I hope you will both be waiting for me at the bridge and we can have all the fun we used to have.
I had never known 2 dogs as close to each other as you two.

You to like Meg would not hurt anyone you were such a good dog who really enjoyed life I now try and be positive and think of the good times and I am pleased to say we had many of them.
I am just glad your old owners did not want you at 11 months old it gave me the pleasure of having you for nearly 10 good years.

You were such an Angel sometimes I would get a bit cross because you wanted so much attention if only now I could reach out and stroke you.

I found this poem and it reminded me so much of you treasured friend.

Sweet Dreams Sadie till we meet again soon i hope.

Love Maggie

Treasured Friend 
I lost a treasured friend 5 months today(Sadie)
The little dog who used to lay
Her gentle head upon my knee
And share her silent thoughts with me...
She'll come no longer to my call
Retrieve no more her favorite ball
A voice far greater than my own
Has called her to His golden throne.
Although my eyes are filled with tears,
I thank Him for the happy years
He let her spend down here with me
And for her love and loyalty.
When it is time for me to go
And join her there, this much I know...
I shall not fear the transient dark
For she will greet me with her bark. 



This was so much like you Sadie



Love Maggie

xxx
Attached Images


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

It will be exactly 5 months since we lost our Katie, on the 23rd, this is going to be a very difficult time for us as well. We miss our girl so much.. I wish this could be a happier time..

Very sorry for your loss

Take care


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the pictures of your girls and I hurt with you. Sadie and Meg are with you in spirit and will be ripping her present open at the bridge. They all get new presents on Christmas. The love that you gave them lives on furever and one day you will be together again.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

timm said:


> It will be exactly 5 months since we lost our Katie, on Christmas eve the 23rd, this is going to be a very difficult time for us as well. We miss our girl so much.. I wish this could be a happier time..
> 
> Very sorry for your loss
> 
> Take care


I do think of you as well as i remember your post well.
Daisy and Charlie to help they do make me laugh but as i said you get a special dog in your lifes in this case it was 2 dogs.

I also am sorry for your loss of Katie.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I love the pictures of your girls and I hurt with you. Sadie and Meg are with you in spirit and will be ripping her present open at the bridge. They all get new presents on Christmas. The love that you gave them lives on furever and one day you will be together again.


 
Thanks Carol

I just loved them so much non animal lovers just do not understand how i feel.

Maggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to all of you...


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

So so sorry for you, I wish you a peaceful Christmas filled with only the best thoughts and memories of your beautiful pups.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Love and thoughts going to you two guys. Anniversaries are always hard to but lost them around major holidays is unbearable.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Love and thoughts going to you two guys. Anniversaries are always hard to but lost them around major holidays is unbearable.


Thanks Hooch
And i have to go through it again on the 29th December for my Meg.
I just loved them so much.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am sorry if you get fed up with me going on about Sadie and Meg but i have no what i call animal friends so that is why its so nice to post to a site that loves dogs like i do.


Maggie


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Maggie
I know how you feel. No need to apologise. This is not a good time of the year to have lost a loved dog let alone having a double tragedy. This is the first Christmas for 14 years without my old girl Teisha and so far it's not been easy. Her 16th birthday would have been on 1st Jan.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Non dog owners will never understand what losing one means. We miss them every day of every year no matter how long it has been, and for me Christmas will never be the same. We lost Ginny in November of this year and she adored christmas - seeing the different people and undoing her and our presents. I am sure that Sadie, Meg, Ginnyand my Ralph and all the others who are at the bridge will be with us. Take Care.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Its so hard to lose our babies and then at a holiday such as Christmas we lose them all over again. May God's blessings fall on you both

Jazzys Mom


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you all i don't know how i would cope without you all and your kind words.
Daisy and Charlie will get spoiled over the Xmas.


Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you,its so hard when we loose our beloved furry companions -Sadie and Meg will be with you in spirit this Christmas.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are feeling blue. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family this holiday season.

Perhaps this essay will give you some comfort...
Christmas At Rainbow Bridge

I know it helps me when I am missing my angel Kody.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Know that all of NorCal pack will light a candle tonight and say special prayers to Sadie and all the other Bridge dogs that are waiting for us. Don't be hesitant to wish your sweet Sadie a Merry Christmas--she'll be watching over your shoulder and looking after you from now on.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks I did wish her a happy Christmas this morning and Meg but its been so hard without her and i have 2 candles lite one for Sadie and one for Meg.


Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

#*35* (*permalink*)  







Today, 09:32 AM 
maggie1951








Member
Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: Dover in Kent
Posts: 298 


What a horrible xmas this has been without my girls.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know why that permalink came up on the last thread !!!!.
But today has been no better i miss Sadie so much.

Maggie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Two beautiful girls. It is so hard to understand why dogs that are so loved are taken and poor, starving homeless ones seem to live on and on in misery. It just isn't fair is it. No m atter how long we have them, it isn't long enough.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

micoli said:


> Hi Maggie
> I know how you feel. No need to apologise. This is not a good time of the year to have lost a loved dog let alone having a double tragedy. This is the first Christmas for 14 years without my old girl Teisha and so far it's not been easy. Her 16th birthday would have been on 1st Jan.


Hi Mike
I will be thinking of you on the 1st Jan and i know what you mean about not been easy over Christmas but i have been lucky to have Daisy and the clown of a dog Charlie.

Maggie


----------

